# Router table T-rail or mitre slot



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I have never had a use for a T-rail or mitre slot in my router table. However, since I need a new table should I just settle for a mitre slot or should I use a T-rail? Can the T-rail also be used for a mitre guage? And where do I aquire this T-rail, or whatever you people tell me I should use?


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

I will tell you what i do. I made one this summer, and i made it without, because of the dust build-up. I make my feather boards to be clamped on the table edge. I also have a t- rail slot in the fence, so i can set a feather board, or a stop to the fence. I still clamp on a feather board if i need to hold it down. You will get other ideas, so in the end, you do what you feel is best


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Daryl this doesn't make sense:*

Don't you mean "router" table? I'm confused here, anyone else? OK your thread title says "router". A miter slot is useful for profiling end grain and panels , styles and other work where you need to keep the piece at 90 degree to the cutter. I have one on my router table. There are clamp down jigs and fixtures as well as miter gauges to hold the work. I would suggest adding one if possible. JMO bill


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

But olddutchman, although you make good sense, and I shall consider your advice, you still did not say where you got your T-rail (is that the proper term?).

Woodnthings... I have now edited my post to say properly what I meant to say...router table:wallbash:
Are you saying that your T-slot hosts a mitre gauge too. I did not know they would hold a mitre fence. Can you explain, if I am not seeing the picture correctly?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*They are not the same size generally*

here's a link to rocklers: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21276&filter=t%20tracks%20kits The miter bar standard size is 3/8" by 3/4", FYI.
The T track fits the miter slot as it is also 3/8" by 3/4' , so it's a little confusing...http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21967&filter=t tracks kits
bill


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

No, it's not a proper term. I used the router and used a bit used to slot the back of a picture frame, that excepts a stop block, I still use feather boards clamped on. Sorry for my bad explanation, I wasn't thinking That somebody couldn't make sence of it. IT"S AN OLD MAN THING, sorry It's called a keyhole bit


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sorry,*

:blinkon't know where my post went to. I used a key hole bit. No a miter slot it isn't The miter slot isn't usd by me I use a sled with the quick release clamp to do any tendons. The explanation was bad, i didn't think about the fact that it didn't make any sence. I built the router table and fence I am not as young as i would like, We'll call my post an old man with short memory :no: SORRY:::bangin:


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I've used a keyhole bit:thumbsup:


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I put a Kreg mitre slot/t-track in mine. I couldn't decide between the 2 and just happened upon the combo while at a Woodcraft.
Like this -


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

I built mine without a slot, but added a t-track later so I could mount a feather board in the track. Tried clamping the feather boards to the top but the clamps kept getting in the way.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'll be going with the T-slot. Thanks guys for all your replies.


----------



## cinderellawu (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not quite understand what do you want to do with the T-solt router,but if you need T-slot router,maybe you can contact me.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My router table has a miter slot(track) in the table. I think this is a necessary item.

The router table also has a "T" track in the fence. I also think this is very necessary.

Both miter slots and T tracks can hold accessories such as feather boards. I think you need a miter track to hold a miter gauge and a sled. You can get by without the fence with the T track, but if I had an option I would include it.

George


----------

